# Does anyone know how to get pen off an aquadoodle?



## Sarah1508

Yeah so basically Kian decided he wanted to make his artwork a little more permanent and drew all over his aqua doodle with a ball point pen :dohh: :haha: I've already tried putting it through the wash but no joy and I'm a bit cautious of using any chemicals in case it ruins it all together? Anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance Sarah :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Try rubbing alcohol. :flower:


----------

